# More Madness



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

> *Bodies burned in open after Nigeria riots kill 146*
> 
> ONITSHA, Nigeria (Reuters) - Christian youths burned the corpses of Muslims on Thursday on the streets of Onitsha in southeastern Nigeria, the city worst hit by religious riots that have killed at least 146 people across the country in five days.
> 
> ...


 Total Madness... :smt103


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sometimes I wonder what the heck is going on in the world. Even in our own country - the politicians do crazy things. What ever happened to common sense... And, back to this article - there is so much sensless violence, all in the name of religion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Sometimes I wonder what the heck is going on in the world. Even in our own country - the politicians do crazy things. What ever happened to common sense... And, back to this article - there is so much sensless violence, all in the name of religion.


It's pretty sad...


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Christian and Muslims have been killing each other for a very long time. 
It will start here sooner or later. This so call war were fighting is the same thing just our people are scared to call what it is. 
Any country with a 20% Muslim population I read once starts have trouble with them . They are no a peaceful group.


----------

